# Where is the HST reservoir and transmission grease fitting



## moran (Dec 9, 2016)

Prepping for this winter I'm embarrassed to admit I cannot locate either the hydraulic fluid reservoir pictured in the shop manual to check the level or the transmission grease fitting shown. Does the 1332ATD not have a reservoir but instead just a fill hole on the left side that's to be filled to the lip? With all the details about the relationship between the temperature and the proper fill level it must be necessary to use the markings pictured on the reservoir if I could find it. If that fill hole is not the hydraulic fluid filler what is it? 

I've changed the oil and despite my best efforts had some spilled down on the tracks, etc. I refilled it to the lip of the hole above the drain plug with the level stick attached. Is that spilled oil going to do harm and if so should I use air or some spray to clean it? 

Is the grease fitting pictured behind one of the nuts or bolts on the right side between the track drives or is it an exposed zerk fitting that I just can't see?


----------



## moran (Dec 9, 2016)

Although the owner's and shop manual for the HSS1332ATD show a hydraulic reservoir and a transmission grease fitting I'm convinced that neither exist for 2016 models. In addition no mention is made of the fill hole on the left side which I can only guess is for hydraulic fluid should it be needed. The only question I'm left with then is whether spilling oil in the track area when draining the sump is going to do harm.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Looking at the 2015+ HSS1332 there is no mention on checking the level on the transmission. The transmission is sealed and does not need any checks (the older HS series had a reservoir for the transmission fluid. 
In regards of fuel and/or oil contamination on tracks, they do deteriorate them long term, I would at least hose it down with warm water, or wash them with soapy water. The longer the oil stays the higher the risk is for deterioration to occur (this is my opinion alone).


----------



## moran (Dec 9, 2016)

Thanks for your response. I was only searching for the reservoir because the owner's manual that came with my HSS1332ATD, which I bought late last year, showed both the hydraulic fluid reservoir and a diagram indicating a nipple requiring grease on the right side. I agree with you that neither exists. I'll go with your advice to wash down the tracks with warm soapy water. Even with the extension, that drain plug is located in a trouble prone area. I saw a photo of a modified funnel that looked like a solution to avoiding spillage. Thanks again for your thoughtful and helpful response.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Welcome to the forum moran...!!!


----------

